# Too many Roos



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Still hunting a home for these boys, cause 4 Roos and 2pullet/1hen in a coop is an unhappy coop. Poor guys. If I had another coop or run to split them to I would! 
Ultimately the 2 Cochin need homes. Bc I have zero pullet/hen for them. They make an awesome tag-team- they've always acted more like twins. It's odd! 
But, I found out today, TinyRoo has discovered he's just as big as them, and bigger than my Chip too! He's managed to get his comb torn at the base and a little piece is gone from the back of it too.  I thought it was the poofy boys hanging up on him, and maybe it was, but after the observed visit today I'm doubting it was their actual fault!! I found him injured yesterday late afternoon, not bothered really, but bloody. So he's been on his own in the hospital cage except this afternoon we let him out with the others for a bit, and we let one of 'his' girls visit him today and one tonight overnight. Rotten. Anyway.

There's my rooster drama! Trying to line out the permanent coop once and for all, just been a lot going on. Poor chickens.  
Oh and my big rooster haaaaates the snow. Still. We are working on it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had to laugh that the biggest of the group is a wuss when it comes to the snow.

You can try CL. Get hubs to spread the word since he's out there. Cochins are usually a desirable breed to have as lawn ornaments.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We definitely are. It's surprising to find out that Tiny has decided he wants to be the aggressor! He was just waiting to catch up I guess- but he's sweet as can be to us, a d we raised him to tolerate being shown too, and he's the best there, aside from Chip.

Now Chip- after they got into it and after I had separated Tiny back out- he went after my younger son - full on went after him- and hurt his feelings. So he's crying- and then Chip starts attacking my leg and I'm just standing there! I'm like see? Not just you dude, he's got some issue to work out right now! I mean, really, he's full grown at a pound and a half. I weighed him. He's not threatening lol.... still no idea what set him off- not 5 mins earlier I had snagged him and took him to treat the scratches he sustained in battle!  He sat still and was sweet as usual. Weird roosters..... Tiny's still in the garage- thankfully he's the quietest of our boys so far. He's improving but still. It doesn't carry thru the whole house at least!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

These are the two Cochin needing homes, if anyone is interested or knows anyone that could be. Very sweet fellas. 
They're totally tame guys, clearly! Oh - but the human boy gets to stay for now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> These are the two Cochin needing homes, if anyone is interested or knows anyone that could be. Very sweet fellas.
> They're totally tame guys, clearly! Oh - but the human boy gets to stay for now.


They are handsome birds, I hope you find a good home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's hope that his dust up with Tiny hasn't triggered a behavior he refuses to leave behind. I can see where having gotten into it with another causing issues, it happens with other animals too. Humans included.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Absolutely. I don't want to rehome Tiny if I don't absolutely have to. I want him with his girls for future eggs etc. 
Chip went right back to his normal cuddly self after his display. And truly, that's likely all it was anyway- he got his butt kicked and had to reestablish himself! Idk. Crazy things!!

And- thank you! They really are beautiful boys, Clock especially. They deserve a happy home with some pretty girls!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you sure the young son in the pic is going allow rehoming? Seems like every time I see a pic of him he's got those boys in his arms.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh those have been 'his' boys all along!  He loves them- he's already had to give away 3 roosters, so we are getting used to it! He at least loves them enough he wants to see them happy with their own ladies rather than keep them just bc he loves them. Not always an easy thing!

Wellll..... looks like we may get to keep a poof, but TinyRoo is gonna have to go! He and Chip went at it for a LONG while earlier today, and it only ended when Tiny got tired of chasing him! Chip is twice as fast tho and doesn't have the foot feathers like Tiny so honestly.... it's amusing to watch both all puffed out trotting around one after another.... BUT. They're drawing blood on each other daily now, and just being in the coop together set them off full force in 2 seconds flat.

Sooooo- now we have a porcelain D'Uccle Rooster for grabs, too!  I really wanted that to work out SO BADLY! Chip will accept others but if Tiny won't then too bad so sad- love you buddy, but love my Chip first and hardest!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rooster drama. Sometimes, if they are kept in their own digs with no females around they can get along. Problem is, you don't have the option at this point.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have six phoenix and a serama rooster in the poultry yard; all seven getting along together-then my blue cochin roo escapes his pen. I found him torn and bloody. Between the seven roosters and the turkeys, Blue is lucky to be alive. This happened a few days ago and Blue is fine. This defies explanation; why seven get along but eighttttt???????? Blue is not aggressive.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I have six phoenix and a serama rooster in the poultry yard; all seven getting along together-then my blue cochin roo escapes his pen. I found him torn and bloody. Between the seven roosters and the turkeys, Blue is lucky to be alive. This happened a few days ago and Blue is fine. This defies explanation; why seven get along but eighttttt???????? Blue is not aggressive.


Blue was in a different pen? I usually have my rooster issues when I am integrating new ones into the common run. Otherwise I consider myself lucky that I have so many roos tolerating each other.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, Blue was in a breeding set up with the two hens. Recently two of the phoenix and the serama were released-with no issue, but then Blue... a definite issue.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I could have two roos living side by side in separate pens. But if I moved one temporarily to an adjoining while cleaning one of their pens it was on. They'd attack each other through the wire the entire time. Put Mr. Roo back in his pen and all returned to normal.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I could have two roos living side by side in separate pens. But if I moved one temporarily to an adjoining while cleaning one of their pens it was on. They'd attack each other through the wire the entire time. Put Mr. Roo back in his pen and all returned to normal.


When showing roos we generally recommend putting an empty cage between two roos or a piece of plywood to decrease the fighting. Old English are known for attacking each other between the wire at shows.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, we did the same thing at the show. Usually a sheet of paper was enough.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's too early in Ohio but I have a number of roos to re-home in the Spring, all are juveniles, 1 Silver Phoenix, 2 Pioneer Red OEG, 1 Black Breasted Red OEG and Goliath the gentle giant RI White. I should try to sell one of the Earl of Derby OEG but I only have four birds total of those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! What? You're going to rehome Goliath? How can you possibly do that?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wait! What? You're going to rehome Goliath? How can you possibly do that?


He would make an excellent calm and gentle roo for someone with a small backyard flock. But he will probably stay here. Once animals have a name, they generally stay on the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Phew. Glad to read that. I'd take him in a New York minute if you were really serious about it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Phew. Glad to read that. I'd take him in a New York minute if you were really serious about it.


He is about the most even tempered roo ever.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And entertaining in his massive way.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

He l


robin416 said:


> And entertaining in his massive way.[/QUOTE
> 
> He likes to ponder things, everything except food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, you need to keep him. He's your Zen being.


----------

